# Family Services Of Peel (Mississauga) Seeks Sikh Volunteer



## plamba (May 18, 2006)

FAMILY SERVICES OF PEEL SEEKS A VERY SPECIAL VOLUNTEER

Founded in 1971, Family Services of Peel (FSP) provides family and individual counseling as well as community support programs for vulnerable individuals.  FSP is the largest recipient of funds from United Way of Peel Region.  It also provides programs under contract to the Ontario Government, the Government of Canada and the Region of Peel.

FSP is searching for a volunteer who is a seasoned HR Professional with experience in the full range of human resources and labour relations issues.  In addition to these skills, as a member of our Board of Directors, the incumbent will play a key role with fellow Board Members and senior staff in charting the future course for the organization.  The candidate would need to have an understanding of governance and the strategic planning process,  good communication skills and have knowledge of our community.  Having experience working in a multicultural environment would be a definite asset 

In terms of our human resources/labour relations (HR/LR) work, FSP’s objective is to always be the employer of choice in Peel Region.  In the next six months, FSP’s Board of Directors will be creating three new Board Committees, one of which is the HR/LR Committee.  The volunteer we seek would, in addition to attending regular monthly Board meetings, also be expected to participate in HR/LR Committee meetings which will convene approximately once every two months.  The individual may also be interested in becoming the Chair of the HR/LR Committee.

Interested candidates please contact:  

Ron Percy
Chair, Nominating Committee
Family Services of Peel
151 City Centre Drive,
Mississauga ON
L5B 1M7
Email: ron.percy@energyadvantage.com

===

Puneet Singh Lamba
Boston, MA
http://sikhtimes.com
+1 339 221 1561


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the information, I have been looking for such type of job since I have come to Canada.

Thanks & regards,


----------

